# John McCain Files New Bill Attacking Your Access to Supplements



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

John McCain Files New Bill Attacking Your Access to Supplements Senator McCain Files New Bill That Attacks Your Access to Supplements and Repeals Key Sections of the Dietary Supplement Health and Education Act TAKE ACTION NOW! AND TELL YOUR SENATOR NOT TO CO-SPONSOR THIS BILL! McCain???s bill is called The Dietary Supplement Safety Act (DSSA). [...]

*Read More...*


----------

